# Teamspeak 3 startet nicht nach Win7 Installation



## xZodie (30. Dezember 2016)

Hey Leute,

da mich Windows 10 so aufregt mit diesem Stundenlangen Updaten für ein paar MB (Bis zu 8 Stunden für ein einziges Update) hab ich mich entschieden wieder zurück auf Windows 7 zu gehen. Also Windows 7 Ultimate x64 ISO geladen, installiert, alle Treiber installiert (Erst Chipsatz, dann Grafik, dann Audio und Ethernet) und dann alle Windows Updates durchgeboxt inkl. Service Pack 1. 

Dann hab ich alle Programme installiert - darunter auch Teamspeak 3.

Leider lässt sich Teamspeak 3 nicht öffnen. Es startet kurz den Prozess, aber das Programm an sich nicht - der Prozess verschwindet nach wenigen Sekunden wieder aus der Prozessliste. Funktioniert auch nicht mit Administrator Rechten - weder Installiert im Programme Ordner noch installiert im APPDATA Local Ordner.

Dann wollte ich schauen ob vllt. wichtiges Windows Updates vorhanden sind:
"Mit Windows Update kann derzeit nicht nach Updates gesucht werden, da der Dienst nicht ausgeführt wird. Möglicherweise müssen Sie den Computer neu starten."

Ich hab den PC gefühlt 100x neugestartet und auch den Update Dienst - aber bringt nichts.

Brauche echt dringend Hilfe, heute ist mein letzter freier Tag an dem ich die Nacht zum Tage machen kann, muss ab morgen Abend wieder arbeiten 

Grüße

xZodie


----------



## Research (31. Dezember 2016)

windows update dienst neu installieren.
Convinience rollup installieren.


----------



## xZodie (31. Dezember 2016)

Läuft wieder. Windows Update hat es geholfen den "SoftwareDistribution" Ordner zu löschen und dann den Dienst neu zu starten.

Teamspeak hat sich dann mit einem Haufen Updates die noch gefehlt haben behoben.


----------

